# ASC Multi-Specialty Coder



## coderguy1939 (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking for a position in an ASC, facility and/or professional.
D a v i d   F a n t i,   CPC, CPC-H
(323) 661-5218 / dfanti0@gmail.com
EXPERIENCE	2010-Present	Southern California Orthopedic Institute   Van Nuys, CA
	AS CODER	 	                                                       
	•  Coding for an ASC facility for Orhtopaedics, 
	   Neurosurgery, and Pain Management.

	2006-2009	Specialty Surgical Center, Beverly Hills, CA	
	AS CODER/CONSULTANT
	•  Coding for six multi-specialty ASC facilities for
	   Orthopaedics, Ophthalmology, Respiratory, Integumentary,
	   Genitorurinary, Gastrointestinal and Neurology
	   surgical procedures

	2005-2006	Santa Monica Orthopaedic Sports Medicine
	AS CODER/CONSULTANT
	•  Outpatient ASC/Inpatient physician coding for 
	   Orthopaedic surgical procedures
	•  MRI coding
	•  E/M coding

	2004-2005	Children's Hospital, Hollywood, CA
	AS CODER/CONSULTANT
	•  Outpatient diagnosis coding for General Pediatrics, 
	   Endocrinology, Hematology/Oncology, Orthopedics, 
	   Ophthalmology, Orthodontics/Dentistry, Pediatric
	   Plastic Surgery, Radiology and Rheumatology

	1996-2003	LAGLC Lambda Medical Group Hollywood, CA
	AS PRACTICE MANAGER
	•  Reviewed daily workflow of charges, coding and data 
	   entry
	•  Oversaw patient registration, financial screening, cash 
   collections, scheduling and medical records
	•  Coordinated with Billing Manager to maximize 3rd party
   reimbursements
	•  Coding experience in Internal Medicine, Outpatient
   Surgery and Inpatient Gynecological Surgery in a 
   Physician Group setting
	•  Recruited, trained and supervised staff of 12

	AS MANAGER OF BILLING AND COLLECTIONS
	•  Oversaw daily workflow of billing, collections and
	   customer service
	•  Reviewed and analyzed all insurance denials
	•  Maintained CPT and ICD-9 database
	•  Updated practice fee schedule bi-annually
	•  Ran and distributed month-end financial reports
	•  Recruited, trained and supervised staff of 5

EDUCATION	Golden West College, General Education
	Long Beach City College, Medical Terminology
	Los Angeles City College, Medical Terminology
	Los Angeles City College, ICD-9/CPT-4 Training
	HRAI Coding Specialists, ICD-9/CPT-4 Certified Coder Boot 	Camp
	Medical Professionals Inc, E&M Documentation Guidelines
	Procedural Coders Inst., Coding/Billing Compliance
	Procedural Coders Inst., CPT, ICD-9 & HCPCS Updates,2004-08
	The Coding Source, CPC-H Workshop
	AAPC, ASC Surgical Coding
	AAPC, How To Dissect Operative Reports
	AAPC, CPT, ICD-9 & HCPCS Coding Updates, 2009
	AAPC, Coding for ASCs
	Contexo Media, CCI Updates
	AAPC, Defensible Coding
	AAPC, CPT, ICD-9, & HCPCS Coding Updates, 2010
	AAPC, ASC Coding Seminar, 2010

PROFESSIONAL	American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC) 
ASSOCIATIONS


----------

